# Family Hx V-Code for mammograms



## rsrizzo (Sep 16, 2008)

According to the Medicare LDRP L26890 related to Mammographies, a V16.3 (family history of malignant neoplasm of breast) is used only for mother, sister, and daughter.  I find it very strange that grandmother, aunt and father are not included.  Do you have any information contrary to the Medicare guideline?  The ICD-9 Guidelines don't specify the specific relationship.  I haven't been successful in finding any other information.


----------

